# Another Off Road Vehicle



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Could do with a seat on the back to ride on it!


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

I like it! We need a fleet of them in the NE to handle the blizzard(s).


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

It should be a good basis for other functions such as lawn mower, garden cart or portable power source.


----------

